# Weber grills in Ajijic



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Does anyone know the name of the store that sells Weber Grills in Ajijic? It's part of Strom White movers.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

pappabee said:


> Does anyone know the name of the store that sells Weber Grills in Ajijic? It's part of Strom White movers.


Oh, envy, envy, envy - here in Baltimore we are getting ready for winter - and you're talking Webers. Grean Green Green!


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

Yeah, we just came home. Any BBQing I'll be doing will be in a winter coat.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here in Guayabitos we are BBQing on the beach.............


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Have mercy on us! After all, we're in the dead of winter and suffering through days with morning lows of 56 and highs of 66F. We've even had to resort to wearing T-shirts under our shirts and socks with our sandals if we stay in the shade. Of course, being in the sunshine is delightful and causes us to spend as much time out of doors as we can stand. We hear rumors that some of the 'newbies' around here are even complaining about not having a white christmas. At least, so far, I haven't heard anyone complaining about having to wait until mid-June for the next rain.
So, yes, we can grill outside any time we wish; all year long. Webber or no Webber.


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

pappabee said:


> Does anyone know the name of the store that sells Weber Grills in Ajijic? It's part of Strom White movers.


The store is now called Napoleon and is no longer a Webber store. It is in the same strip as Strom White Movers.


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> Oh, envy, envy, envy - here in Baltimore we are getting ready for winter - and you're talking Webers. Grean Green Green!


Oh please! :confused2: A good BB-Q knows not of the weather! Be it rain or snow one must light a grill now and then.

My 16 years in Alaska I had grilled year round. You just need to flip it over that one last time to heat the top up again.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm glad that so many of you are having so much fun with my serious question. Just remember that coming from the BBQ capital of the US --Texas. The only real quality BBQ is cooked over coals or wood and never over gas.:yuck::smokin:


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

pappabee said:


> I'm glad that so many of you are having so much fun with my serious question. Just remember that coming from the BBQ capital of the US --Texas. The only real quality BBQ is cooked over coals or wood and never over gas.:yuck::smokin:


Sorry for making fun at your expence.  Your correct about the coals & wood. I can't help you on your question.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We're just trying to shield you from the shock of not having a Webber source any more; at least not one that I know of. They are, after all, made in China and the duty on them was very high, making them quite expensive.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

It is as easy as WEBER MÉXICO :: Parrillas y accesorios
Pick your state and store.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> We're just trying to shield you from the shock of not having a Webber source any more; at least not one that I know of. They are, after all, made in China and the duty on them was very high, making them quite expensive.


I think you may be wrong, I do believe it one of the few things still made in the USA.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

FYI strange as it may seem. Weber grills are made in the US. 

I also want to thank all of you who have replied to my request (either with answers or comments) but all I was trying to do was to get in touch with the guy how installs gas grills because I have a question for him.

Well anyways, the subject can be closed because I've got my answer.

:clap2:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Some may be assembled in the USA, but I've seen Webber grill boxes, "Made in China". The portable 14" is definitely made in China. I know I'm not wrong on that one, but could be on some other models.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Some may be assembled in the USA, but I've seen Webber grill boxes, "Made in China". The portable 14" is definitely made in China. I know I'm not wrong on that one, but could be on some other models.


According to their we site they have a plant in Il. That's what I was using. Who knows? Is it possible that the box was made in China


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Maybe both correct*



pappabee said:


> According to their we site they have a plant in Il. That's what I was using. Who knows? Is it possible that the box was made in China


I am sure Weber grills are a USA product,
RV must have seen their knockoff the Webber, made in China

P.S. The only Weber I care about is the blue agave type......LOL


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Happy Christmas to all and to all a Good Night - 

Just leave my Weber, Webber or Whatever under the tree.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Weber Genesis, Summit and Q320 show the USA as their source. Other models are shown to be from mainland China, Hong Kong and the Philippines.


----------

